# Mobile Valeters-how far do you travel?



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi. As some may know i recently started a valeting business at the begining of april, so far it has been hard going. I have managed to do a job each weekend and sometimes two but im not getting the work volume i had hoped for.

so i was thinking of expanding and covering a much wider area, say 50 mile radius. just wondered what other valeters were doing.

adam


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

A few years ago i got a valeter booked who travelled from Leicester to Huddersfield - he worked for 8.5 hours on the bodywork and charged £110


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

thats cheap! you can travel to the end of the earth, as long as the moneys right.

Theres no sense in travelling 50-60 miles for £15....


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I routinely travel 25 mile and would stretch to 30, but only for a full valet upwards.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Furthest I've travelled is about 100 miles, but added travelling costs to cover fuel and the guy was happy to cover the costs


----------



## Fox_GB (Jan 24, 2013)

I generally only travel 10 miles for small jobs. Max I would go is 30 miles and would have to for over £100 worth of work. 

What advertising are you doing?


----------



## VwChrisvW (May 11, 2013)

I will travel 25-30 miles for full valets only, but hey if i took a call from a client who has 4-5 cars all requiring valets 100+ miles away id do it even kip in the van:lol: crack them all out in 3-4 days happy days thats a good job done.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

I travel Nationwide if the money is right. Regulary travel 50 miles for full Valets usually 2 cars.

Cheers
Loz


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

Depends on the work , tbh normally 20 miles , but for the right job and right price I'd go to Scotland


----------



## lew007 (Jun 20, 2010)

30miles for me but obviously when leaving the 5-10mile radius I will make a day of it and bring regulars forward etc to suit. No point running about for £30 now, but when I started I did and those customers have stayed loyal over the years. 

Lew


----------



## Mulski (Aug 19, 2009)

I would have thought business economics would make the decision. 

If you don't have the work, then go to where it is no matter how far, as long as your making the profit you need and its not stopping other booked work to keep the business afloat (i.e. consider charging £0.xx per mile beyond a reasonable distance). 

As your reputation and turnover increases you can then start to be more selective about distance and jobs.

Just my 2p, which you got for free 

Cheers


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks guys. At the minute im just doing weekends. I have a website, Facebook and Google adwords. Tried leaflets about 3000 of em for about 4 phone calls. Obv depends on the money just wondered if it was normal to need to go further to find work.

Suppose i can advertise further and see how it goes. Thanks


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Some good advice already dispensed 
I don't mind how far I travel but only because I ask enough questions beforehand about the job, the client's facilities when I get there, the expectations etc etc so I have minimised the chances of **** ups. I routinely travel 40 miles + and allow for fuel within my bespoke prices  
Like one of the guys said above, I'd travel to the end of the Earth if I was quiet and could earn money out of it.


----------

